# Gov't Funded Salvation



## Marrow Man (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, this is a joke -- I suppose it is political, but no brain eating zombies....



> WASHINGTON, D.C. -As part of a far-reaching restructuring of the United States of America, President Obama announced on Sunday that he is proposing government-funded salvation.
> 
> According to the president, "It just isn't right that some people are going to be saved while others aren't. We as a free society have the moral responsibility to see that all people have access to life after death. We, of course, will not force salvation upon anyone. We simply want to make it available to all people."
> 
> ...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 16, 2009)

It's about time!!!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 16, 2009)

President Obama is making sentimental arminian arguments. 

"It just isn't right that some people are going to be saved while others aren't.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 16, 2009)

_Free_ salvation? That's quite the deal! Hopefully this salvation is without works otherwise the freeloaders in my town will be out of luck...or presidential providence...or whatever.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 16, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> It's about time!!!


----------



## Philip (Jun 16, 2009)

Funny, I think Obama is behind the times. My impression was that Salvation has always been free.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 16, 2009)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Funny, I think Obama is behind the times. My impression was that Salvation has always been free.



And gov't sponsored -- since the Romans crucified Him!


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 16, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> P. F. Pugh said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I think Obama is behind the times. My impression was that Salvation has always been free.
> ...




 I love the irony.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 17, 2009)

Free?? Isn't it like most everything else that people claim is free--someone else had to pay for it (and in this case with blood)..so that others can benefit?


----------



## turmeric (Jun 17, 2009)

What's this going to do to the national debt?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 17, 2009)

Can I claim this on my taxes?


Does it come with a chicken in every pot?

It isn't dispensed from a govt' office, right? If so, we'll all be dead before we get through the line (imagine salvation dispensed by the DMV).

Is it in a "lockbox"?


----------



## turmeric (Jun 17, 2009)

Obama can't fix _these_ troubled assets!


----------



## MarieP (Jun 17, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > P. F. Pugh said:
> ...






And you think it's hard for a rich man to enter the Kingdom of heaven as it is...just you wait!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 17, 2009)

turmeric said:


> What's this going to do to the national debt?



Make good sermon illustrations -- since the sinner owes a debt he cannot pay!


----------

